# Village Haunt 2006 pics..



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few pics from my haunt... video is coming.
Halloween morning and I woke up to a flat tire!












































403 Forbidden


VIDEO IS COMING!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. Looked great.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

great job! i really like the clown painting you have and the creepy red skeleton looking guy in the chair.
nice job!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Send in the clowns......

Looks great. Can't wait for the vid. Want to see the spider in action.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Yikes! Big clown pic is scary!!!

Even scarier is that flat tire!! hehe

awesome pics, thanx for sharing.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

IT'S SAD BUT, I DID NOT GET MUCH SPIDER FOOTAGE...
I suck! 
I do this every year....
I will post the vid as soon as I get the edit done.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

"I suck!"

That's hilarious. Don't be so hard on yourself.

Is funny though.


----------

